# A Sad Ending



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Well. I had been worried about Ares these past few days, but at least he isn't in pain anymore with that eye of his. He passed this evening while I was out grocery shopping. A lot of people are telling me "he's just a fish, Erin, it's not like a sixty lb dog.", but i'm still crying for him. Maybe he wasn't a sixty lb dog, but he was still my baby. I'm sorry I couldn't do better, hon, I'll miss you forever. Rest well.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Fish are JUST as important as any other animal. Don't let anyone else tell you otherwise. RIP, Ares.


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you, Sweeda. Your compassion is very much appreciated. He will have a proper burial tomorrow at my favorite nature trail. <3


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That sounds nice. =)


----------



## Gnome507 (Feb 21, 2011)

May your baby boy rest in peace. I understand how it feels. I lost my boy Shiro not to long ago and even now I still cry. I have a new boy Sora and it's not that I don't love/care about him as much as Shiro but it's just strange to not see Shiro in his tank. Don't let anyone tell you he was just a fish. You have the right to love whoever whatever you want.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sorry for you and your fish  at least he had a great home  and my fish mean more to me then my family cat so...


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

RIP. And I know you miss him...non Betta-lovers don't understand how fascinating these little INDIVIDUAL creatures are....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

When you take on anything as a pet... whether a mouse, a fish, a dog or a bird - to you it is a pet, a member of the family. Not many non-cat people understand the pain when a family puts down their 17 year old cat. so not many non-betta people know how it feel.

And I am sorry you lost your fella - you took good care of him


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

RIP. I hate losing them...


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your fishy . Ive had people tell me they are just fish! You can always buy another one. But non betta loves don't understand that it's not just a fish! It's part of your life like any other animal


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Erin, I'm so sorry for your loss. No, it isn't "just a fish". I think most of us here at bettafish.com feel the way you do about our fish.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I betta is a living being. Of course you can love him. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks, guys, for all your support. I missed all these posts because I haven't been very active here since Ares died. But you guys have helped make me feel better.


----------

